# Installation de G95 (compilateur Fortran)



## Jules_00 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir tous le monde,
petit nouveau dans le monde de mac (je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro), je suis actuellement des études scientifiques où on apprend notamment à programmer en Fortran.

C'est pourquoi j'aurais besoin d'installer sur ma machine (sous mac os x 10.6 Snow leopard) un compilateur Fortran. Sachant qu'on utilise G95 en cours, j'aimerais installer le même sur mon ordi.

J'ai parcouru pas mal d'aide sur le site G95 et autre forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour m'aider à installer ce compilateur... J'ai téléchargé le fichier g95-x86-osx.tar et je l'ai dézippé mais après, je ne sais pas quoi en faire car il n'y a pas d'installeur  et le fichier install.txt ne m'aide pas beaucoup ...

J'ai vu sur internet qu'on pouvait passer par un gestionnaire de paquet tel que Fink ou Darwin Port mais je n'arrive pas à installer Fink sur OS X 10.6 et Darwin port s'installe bien mais impossible de s'en servir après....

C'est pourquoi je viens vers vous afin d'avoir un petit peu d'aide sur mon problème... 

Merci beaucoup !! ^^


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2009)

Les "ça marche pas" c'est bien gentil, mais il faudrait préciser ce qui ne va pas. :rateau:

Pour commencer, Darwin Ports a été remplacé par Mac Ports et, tout comme Fink, pour fonctionner ils ont besoin d'un compilateur C car tous ces systèmes ne fournissent que des sources qu'il faut compiler. Donc as-tu installé les outils de développement ?

PS : il y a encore des étudiants qui apprennent le Fortan ? :rateau: Les profs savent qu'on a inventé le C  Parce qu'à part quelques universitaires irréductibles, le Fortran n'est plus vraiment pratiqué dans l'industrie si ce n'est dans quelques vieux programmes qu'il faut maintenir.


----------



## Jules_00 (13 Octobre 2009)

Lol et oui c'est toujours enseigné et il faut savoir que c'est toujours utilisé dans l'industrie et également dans la recherche (regarde les offres de stage à l'ONERA par exemple et la connaissance du fortran est demandé ) même très utilisé je dirais ! le Fortran a une puissance de calcul beaucoup plus développé que le C et est donc plus rapide et plus apte a réaliser des programmes de calcul ...

Les profs de mon Ecole qui sont également chercheur utilise beaucoup le Fortran donc pour moi ce n'est pas un langage inutile loin de la ^^ lol

Bref sinon j'avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose pour l'instant dans tout ce qui est gestionnaire de paquet etc ... donc non je n'ai pas installé d'outils de développement.

Quand je dit que ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'une fois le fichier cité ci-dessus, je ne sais pas quoi en faire ... donc j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un connaissait la méthode à suivre pour pouvoir l'installer ?

Merci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

J'avoue n'avoir jamais fait de fortran alors encore moins sur Mac, mais regarde ici si le projet GNU ne peut pas te convenir.


----------



## ntx (14 Octobre 2009)

Jules_00 a dit:


> Quand je dit que ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'une fois le fichier cité ci-dessus, je ne sais pas quoi en faire ... donc j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un connaissait la méthode à suivre pour pouvoir l'installer ?


Si tu as le même paquet que celui que je viens de télécharger, tout est dans le fichier INSTALL et le manuel. Que veux-tu de plus ? C'est sûr, il faut savoir taper quelques commandes dans un terminal :rateau:

PS : ça fait plus de 10 ans que je bosse dans l'industrie et je n'ai jamais vu une ligne de Fortan, par contre du C, C++ et Java il n'y a que ça :rateau: Donc pour moi ça reste une technologie d'universitaires et de laborantins. Et ne croit pas que tout ce que te racontent tes profs soit applicable au monde industriel dans lequel, pour la plupart, ils n'ont jamais mis les pieds. Un labo de fac, ce n'est pas une entreprise; un chercheur, ce n'est pas un ingénieur en développement logiciel


----------



## grumff (14 Octobre 2009)

Autant le cobol on en entend parler à tout va, en particulier dans le milieu banquaire, autant le fortran, effectivement, on n'en voit pas beaucoup de traces en entreprise. C'était l'ancêtre du C, donc logiquement il a laissé la place à son successeur.


----------



## Jules_00 (14 Octobre 2009)

je sais quand même tapé une ligne de commande lol ^^
mais quand je fais ce qui est dit dans le fichier texte à savoir taper la ligne suivante pour créer le racourci, que je copie /opt/local/bin
le fichier apparait bien dans le dossier mais voila ce que j'obtiens quand je veux compiler un fichier .f95

g95: installation problem, cannot exec 'as': No such file or directory

donc du coup cela ne fonctionne pas non plus ...


Sinon je ne suis pas dans le développement logiciel, dans le secteur de l'énergétique et propulsion. Après je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est pas forcement le plus utilisé et qu'on rencontre le plus souvent du C et C++.

merci


----------



## ntx (14 Octobre 2009)

Jules_00 a dit:


> g95: installation problem, cannot exec 'as': No such file or directory


C'est la commande pour compiler de l'assembleur. Donc installe les outils de dév. Ils sont sur ton DVD de Mac OSX et la dernière version sur le site développeur d'Apple.


----------



## Jules_00 (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir tous le monde
bon j'ai installer le pack développement Xcode du cd fournis par mac et c'est bon après installation le compilateur G95 fonctionne correctement et mac ports avec maintenant donc j'ai pu installer Gnuplot par  la même occasion.

Donc merci beaucoup pour votre aide je n'aurais pas penser à installer Xcode.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## vincefr (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je ré-ouvre ce sujet car je n'arrive pas à installer un compilateur fortran sur mon mac (10.6.6 avec Xcode 3.2)
J'ai essayé de suivre ce qu'il y a de marqué ici mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai bien téléchargé le fichier g95-x86-osx.tar que le peut trouver ici : http://www.g95.org/downloads.shtml
Mais alors après je suis un peu perdu j'ai regardé ce qu'il y a de marqué dans le fichier install, j'ai donc lancé la commande 
ln -s $PWD/g95-install/bin/i686-apple-darwin10.3.0-g95
Ça me créer un raccourcis mais je sais pas quoi faire après.
J'utilise le terminal que depuis très peu de temps donc je suis perdu. De plus comment créer des programmes en .f sur mac ? 
En cours, sous linux, dans le terminal je met le nom du logiciel (gedit) puis le nom de mon fichier.f
et ça me créer directement un fichier. Or là avec TextEdit je ne peux pas créer de fichier en .f ou .fxx 

Donc en résumé, comment créer un programme en .f sur mac et comment le compiler ?
(Je précise que j'ai bien cherché, certains donne des liens, mais je vois pas trop ce qu'il faut faire avec ces liens).

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (14 Mars 2011)

```
touch toto.f90
```
Ouais, parce que j'ai eu l'habitude d'utiliser l'extension .f90, mais si le .f te correspond mieux...

Ça m'fait penser que j'ai pas réinstaller Fortran sur mon Mac (pour la forme)...
En tout cas, il marchait très bien sous Leopard, pas testé sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## ntx (14 Mars 2011)

vincefr a dit:


> J'utilise le terminal que depuis très peu de temps donc je suis perdu. De plus comment créer des programmes en .f sur mac ?
> En cours, sous linux, dans le terminal je met le nom du logiciel (gedit) puis le nom de mon fichier.f
> et ça me créer directement un fichier. Or là avec TextEdit je ne peux pas créer de fichier en .f ou .fxx


Comment peut-on aussi mal enseigner une matière alors que sous Linux ou Mac c'est exactement la même façon de faire ? 

Et arrête d'utiliser TextEdit pour éditer des fichiers de code, ce n'est pas fait pour cela. La question d'un bon éditeur de texte a déjà été abordée mille fois, fais une recherche


----------



## vincefr (14 Mars 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Comment peut-on aussi mal enseigner une matière alors que sous Linux ou Mac c'est exactement la même façon de faire ?
> 
> Et arrête d'utiliser TextEdit pour éditer des fichiers de code, ce n'est pas fait pour cela. La question d'un bon éditeur de texte a déjà été abordée mille fois, fais une recherche



Ça m'avance pas beaucoup ce commentaire...
Cependant, j'ai trouvé Fraise comme éditeur de texte qui permet de créer des fichiers en .f
Pour ce qui est du compilateur Fortran je n'y arrive toujours pas. 
En tapant ce qu'il y a marqué dans le fichier install : 
ln -s $PWD/g95-install/bin/i686-apple-darwin10.3.0-g95
J'obtiens un raccourcis
Mais en fait je ne comprends pas comment cette commande est censé  permettre de compiler en fortran par la suite.

Quand j'écris dans le terminal 
g95 fichier.f 
ça ne me compile pas le fichier, j'ai le message suivant : 

-bash: g95: command not found

En fait je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir installé g95... mais comment faire ? 

Merci par avance.


----------



## ntx (14 Mars 2011)

vincefr a dit:


> Ça m'avance pas beaucoup ce commentaire...
> Cependant, j'ai trouvé Fraise comme éditeur de texte qui permet de créer des fichiers en .f
> Pour ce qui est du compilateur Fortran je n'y arrive toujours pas.


Et il ose dire qu'il n' pas avancé 


> En tapant ce qu'il y a marqué dans le fichier install :
> ln -s $PWD/g95-install/bin/i686-apple-darwin10.3.0-g95
> J'obtiens un raccourcis
> Mais en fait je ne comprends pas comment cette commande est censé  permettre de compiler en fortran par la suite.


Et le reste du fichier d'install on doit le deviner ...  Il y a sûrement autre chose avant le ln ...


----------



## vincefr (14 Mars 2011)

Voici le fichier install : 


> How to install g95:
> 
> 1) Unpack the downloaded tarball (e.g. g95-x86-linux.tgz) in a directory
> of your choice:
> ...



Donc le 1) c'est pour décompresser l'archive le 2), bah euh...


----------



## ntx (14 Mars 2011)

Donc après la tar, tu dois avoir un répertoire g95-install qui contient un répertoire bin qui contient un exécutable qui dans son nom comporte g95 : c'est ton compilo fortran.

Tu peux mettre ton répertoire g95-install où bon te semble et si tu veux utiliser facilement ton compilo il te faudra ajouter à ton path le chemin vers ton compilo.


----------



## vincefr (14 Mars 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Tu peux mettre ton répertoire g95-install où bon te semble et si tu veux utiliser facilement ton compilo il te faudra ajouter à ton path le chemin vers ton compilo.



Merci mais c'est quoi mon path ? Désolé si ça te paraît stupide mais je suis pas habitué à tous ça, j'utilise ça en cours d'analyse numérique mais je suis pas en étude d'info...
Et donc j'ajoute ce chemin comment ? 

Merci par avance.


----------



## ntx (15 Mars 2011)

Il faut modifier la variable d'environnement du shell. Tu dois trouver tout ce qui te faut sur Google.

Sinon tu te mets dans le répertoire de ton compilo, et tu mets ./ devant le nom de l'exécutable.

./g95 fichier.f 

Bien sur il faut dans ce cas indiquer un chemin correct pour tes fichiers sources.


----------



## vincefr (16 Mars 2011)

Merci, en faisant ta seconde méthode ça fonctionne très bien. Je te remercie pour ton aide!


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2011)

ouvrir une fenetre terminal

/Applications/Utilities/Terminal

celui ci te log dans ton home comme sur n'importe quel unix and unix-like

hostname:~ username$ touch .profile <enter>
hostname:~ username$ open .profile <enter>

text edit s'ouvre

edition

export PATH=$PATH:/somewhere/anew/path

save

click sur le terminal

pomme T

hostname:~ username$ echo $PATH


je ne sais pas combien de fois je la fais mais ca commence a etre fatiguant de gerer les debiles

et franchement en 2011 faire du fortran c'est ridicule, ca fait 30 ans que c'est obsolete, deplus les revision de languag sont tellement vielle qu'elles n'assurent aucune adaption et support au multi-cores (donc du bug à tire _l'arigo, car bah oui c'etait simple avec un proc mainteant si tu spaws des threads ca doit etre un beau caca les progs en fortran thread non-safe)_, a ce niveau la cela s'appel je suis con je persite et je signe et je mourerais con et surtout si tu as un doctorat le sucide est une voie qui aiderait l'humanité.


----------



## vincefr (17 Mars 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> je ne sais pas combien de fois je la fais mais ca commence a etre fatiguant de gerer les debiles
> 
> et franchement en 2011 faire du fortran c'est ridicule, ca fait 30 ans que c'est obsolete, deplus les revision de languag sont tellement vielle qu'elles n'assurent aucune adaption et support au multi-cores (donc du bug à tire _l'arigo, car bah oui c'etait simple avec un proc mainteant si tu spaws des threads ca doit etre un beau caca les progs en fortran thread non-safe)_, a ce niveau la cela s'appel je suis con je persite et je signe et je mourerais con et surtout si tu as un doctorat le sucide est une voie qui aiderait l'humanité.



Tu t'es levé du pied gauche ?

Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, grâce à l'aide de ntx, ça fonctionne très bien, donc tu n'étais pas obligé  de te "fatiguer" à écrire tes instructions. 
De plus je vois pas pourquoi tu viens m'insulter de débile, c'est un forum d'entraide, si ça te "fatigue de gérer les débiles", ne le fait pas !

Pour ce qui est de l'usage du fortran, je suis étudiant. Si tu l'as été un jour tu sais bien que c'est pas à nous de choisir si l'on nous enseigne tel ou tel langage informatique. Je sais que je ne l'utiliserai jamais dans ma vie mais je l'apprend juste pour les besoins de ce cours!


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2011)

vincefr a dit:


> Tu t'es levé du pied gauche ?
> 
> Comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, grâce à l'aide de ntx, ça fonctionne très bien, donc tu n'étais pas obligé  de te "fatiguer" à écrire tes instructions.
> De plus je vois pas pourquoi tu viens m'insulter de débile, c'est un forum d'entraide, si ça te "fatigue de gérer les débiles", ne le fait pas !
> ...



baisse ton froc ca  va faire mal, mais tu sembles etre un habitué :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mars 2011)

@vincefr
Change d'ecole. Tu y perds ton temp et ton argent, avec des profs qui attendent impatiemment la retraite et vivent en-dehors de la realite. N'espere pas programmer en Fortran un jour sous pretexte que tu seras probablement amene a gerer un vieux matos d'acquisition de donnees dans un labo. Meme les gros labos ont evolue. Systemes propres, ou bien Windows (je sais, ca fait peur), UNIX ou MacOS (tant des vieux Mac d'il y a 15 ans que des nouveaux G5/Intel, fournis avec le matos de labo par son constructeur).

@tatouille
Je preferais ton ancienne signature. Ele avait un cote "Academie francaise organisant une teuf sur les plages californiennes". La nouvelle, ca fait "beur de banlieue qui vomit sur le forum parce qu'il n'a pas eu le temps d'arriver aux toilettes".


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2011)

et encore """il en é qui chiasse""" tellement que leur futal en'est devenu tellement lourd que l'on peut voir leur calbute .

en faite, c'est parce que j'ai ete encore puni, je pratique un language non approprié ou _inapproprié_ , j'ai pu le droit de dire: "con, connerie, debile, et autres noms d'oiseaux" pourtant c'est dans le Larousse et il a ete dit que j'etais trop mechant avec les nioubs et les gens qui font n'importe quoi, qui conseillent n'importe quoi a d'autres personnes, qui sont _fainéant qui attendent q'une reponse_ toute faite leur tombe dans le bec, les chialeurs notoires  qui sont toujours traumatisés apres 30 ans par _la mort de Zerbino (a ces enculés de loups zont bouffés les klebards __)_ ou du _Petit Ane Gris_  pourtant j'y vais avec des pincettes  enfin je suis trop méchant avec les NAWAKS et/ou autre _Ayatollah de la betise _(sur ce point, c'est un baby-boom, dans cette tribu il se reproduisent plus vite que des lapins) car ils se sentent offensés, leur petite vertue ou leur _vérole intellectuelle doit rester immaculée et vierge de toute intelligence, ca fait trop mal de penser, enfin nous devons (me) rester stoique et gentil quand ils nous ejaculent leur _infertilité _a la figure, CF "_La damoisele qui ne pooit oïr parler de foutre".

pour résumer, je n'ai plus le droit de dire des horreurs mince alors :hein: et d'etre un sale batard de sa mere 

et je confirme le fortran is dead, il ne sent meme plus la charogne les vers ont deja fait leur travail depuis bien longtemps. _J'ai jamais tué_ de _chats_. Ou _alors_ y a longtemps. Ou bien _j__'ai_ oublié. 

--
_Parangon de vertu_, de beauté, de chevalerie.


----------

